# Please help? chicken curry.



## cheryl1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Can anyone help i am looking for a good chicken curry please. When i do make one it is all ways watery and no taste. Thanks for any help.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Cheryl, I don't have a curry recipe per se for you, but I would like to add something. My sisters husband is Burmese and she would make a "chicken curry" that as you say would be watery. I don't recall exactly the seasonings offhand, but it did have turmeric and chunks of boiled potatoes with it. But what really made the dish is that she served it with Yellow Dal (Pureed lentils)
topped with toasted shallots. She served the dish with brown rice and what she called "Burmese salad" which was simply finely diced yellow onion and pickled Jalapenos with the pickling juice, enough to make it wet. That combination makes for a fantastic winter meal. The "curry" is relatively bland so it goes really well with the "salad".
This doesn't answer your question but hopefully you'll gain a new side dish or 2!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

The secret to most curry meat dishes is the use of coconut juice, and not just any brand, Coco Lopez's Cream of Coconut is one of the best.

What is your recipe?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

There has to be umpteen different types of curry from all over Asia. Some are thin and others more viscous. Some add chile peppers for heat while others use a spice blend. I know some use cornstarch as a thickener and as to taste, if you are using a prepared curry powder, buy a stronger one like those from Madras for example. (My preference goes towards the Indian curries rather than the Thai or other Asian regions.)

Jock


----------



## cheryl1 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have tryed three or four out of books. They all ways came out the same. So if anyone has got a good recipes i can try please let me know. All i am looking for is samething that is not watery and has a good taste. But not to hot. Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

cheryl1,

As mentioned earlier, there are many different types of curry dishes which will taste completely different depending on region of origin because the spices that comprise the curry will be entirely different.

You need to be more specific than "good tasting curry chicken" in order for us to be able to provide an appropriate recipe for you. What type of curry flavor are you looking for: Asian? Eastern Indian? South Indian? Curry from Thailand, India, Malaysia, Jamaica, Africa, or the United States?

I also highly recommend Madras Curry. There are plenty of chicken curry recipies here. Be sure to check the ratings and read the reviews.


----------



## cheryl1 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it will be best to start off with a indian curry please.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Like Mudbug said, you need to say what you like in a curry. Even in India there are many different kinds of curry including mild/sweet curry to screaming hot curry and everything in between. The curry spices vary with the region. remember too that curry isn't a spice on its own but is a mixture made up of different spices.

Jock


----------



## cheryl1 (Oct 19, 2005)

balti and saag chicken.


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Generally, you should not add too much water into the curry in the first place. Add gradually, let it simmer and add a little more water if it gets too dry for your liking during the whole cooking process.


----------



## caregirl (Oct 10, 2006)

The way I do my Chicken curry is diffrent than most but its very good and it does have a tast.
spray your dish you will be useing with pam.
I pour minute rice about one cup in casserole dish.
Add your chicken on top any type.
salt and pepper it add powderd garlic to taste.
add your curry powder all over the chicken.
I pour about 2 cups of chicken bullion over all 
and bake 350 until chicken is done . allso rice.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

chop a few onions medium and saute them in butter,( or clarified butter or ghee if you have it) until it just begins to carmelize, keep it on low and it will start to thicken. Add your curry powder, a couple tbls or to taste. let it cook for a minute or 2 then add about a half cup or so of chicken broth, simmer untill you have the consistancy you like. finish with some plain yogurt or cream. It helps to think of curry as gravy. To this gravy you can add almost anything, sauteed chicken, shrimp etc. Sometimes I just add a bag of mixed vegtables, like cauliflower, broccoli & carrots. Serve over rice.

Tony


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a recipe I got from the charming Mr Moodley, whose spice stall has been a fixture in the Indian Market in Durban, South Africa, for over 30 years. South African curries tend to be very aromatic - lots of warm cinnamon and coriander flavours from the garam masala spices, and many use the tiny (but fearsome!) peri-peri chilis from Mozambique: with this recipe you can tone down the heat by using a mild curry powder instead of Mr Moodley's Durban masala, which is quite a fiery spice blend.

This gives a fairly dry curry, with sticky, spicy gravy clinging to the pieces of chicken.

2 lb chicken, cut into cubes
1 onion
2 large tomatoes, skinned and chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed into a paste
1 inch length of ginger root, peeled, chopped and pounded to a paste
4 teaspoons Durban masala (you can use any medium curry powder)
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons garam masala (in the UK you can buy this spice powder in supermarkets, but in north America you might need to go to a specialist Indian grocery store. While you're there, also get a bunch of curry leaves - you won't use all of them in this recipe, but you can freeze them, and they add an unique authentic flavour)
1 stick cinnamon
2 tablespoons ghee or vegetable oil
Fresh coriander for garnish
Salt to taste

In a large pan, heat the oil or ghee and add the cinnamon stick, finely-chopped onion (and about 12 curry leaves, if you can find them). Fry until the onion is light golden brown. Add the curry powder, turmeric, ginger, garlic and tomatoes, and cook for about 3 minutes. Add the chicken and salt to taste and cook on a medium heat until the meat is tender - about 15-20 minutes. Add the garam masala mixture, and cook for another 10 minutes on a low heat.


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a recipe for Yellow Chicken Curry
You can google the name to look for images of how it looks

*Ingredients *
2 1/2 to 3 lbs. whole chicken (cut up)
1 ½ to 2 lbs of assorted potatoes, cut up in stew sized pieces
3 tbs yellow curry paste
1 can 13.5 fl.oz coconut milk
1/4 cup fish sauce
1 1/2 to 2 cups water to add occasionally when sauce looks dry

½ tbsp cornstarch (mixed with a little water)

 
*Cooking Instructions *

Pour ½ can of coconut milk in a large pot.

Turn the heat on medium.

Cook the coconut milk and keep stirring until it starts bubbling for 30 second

Add in the curry paste. Stir well with the coconut milk.

Add the fish sauce

Add the chicken. Mix the chicken in until all pieces are coated with the sauce.

If the sauce looks too dry add a little water a bit at a time

Cover the pot so everything will cook faster

Cook the meat until it is half way done and add about ½ of the remaining coconut milk (and little more water if its still looking dry.)

Add the potatoes

Make sure everything is covered with sauce,

Cover the pot and cook till the meat and potatoes are cooked

Stir in the cornstarch

Pour inthe remaining coconut milk

Serve with cucumber salad

I'll post a photo of this dish and a video recipe later


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Go to Amazon and buy The Curry Secret by Kris Dhillon.If you follow his advice you will get Indian Restaurant quality curries.I used to have your problem but have never looked back since getting this book.:lips:


----------



## daryllau (Jan 12, 2007)

I posted a Nyona version of Curry Chicken on my blog. Just click on the banner below. Unfortunately I can't link it other ways since I am new to this forum which I apologize.


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

I know it is probably a murdering this dish but when in rush I use Yoghurt as a base of my sauce and Even bechamel to whisk my curry paste in. this is when I have got no time and still need good consistency and thickness


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you egeefay, I made this tonight and all I can say is yum, yum :lips: The first question I got is "what is that smell" as I have never used fish sauce in a recipe before. But after the family tasted it they loved it. Also the cucumber salad after the meal just hit the right spot as it cut through the curry and gave us a nice and pleasurable warm feeling in our tummy's.


----------



## daryllau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Yellow Chicken Curry looks very unique indeed. Gotta try it too one of these days.

Any idea what type of food influence is the dish? I doubt its Malay tho..... looks more Thai to me.


----------

